# BBQ and Shay Ride at NGRC 2016



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought I'd post some photos from the very popular Steak BBQ and Shay ride through the Redwoods held on Wednesday, July 6th up at Roaring Camp and Big Trees RR in Felton, CA. We had a tremendous turnout with the first train of 200 people selling out and with over 160 people riding on the second train. We had to set up a ticket check in station so that we knew which train each attendee was to board. We used wristbands to designate the train. This slowed things down just a bit as we had to verify each attendee.








The lines got long when the buses arrived but they moved quickly.








First train is ready to roll! A full six car train pulled by Narrow Gauge Shay #7, Sonora... An ex-Westside Shay















Everybody loves the first climb up the 3% grade as the Shay works her way around the curve.








Time for for the Trestle Shot!








There was wonderful Live Music during the BBQ for all to enjoy!








Michael Thacker and his wife from the UK. By all accounts, he held a great clinic on the state of Garden Railroading in the UK. I didn't get to attend any of the clinics...








Our friends from Germany thoroughly enjoyed the Steak BBQ and amazing ride behind the Shay.








When the second train arrived, many took the opportunity to take some nice photos








What a way to end the day! Everyone lined up for some delicious home made Apple Pie! People also had the opportunity to roast marshmallows...








Everyone seemed to enjoy this year's BBQ and train ride. The weather was perfect, the food outstanding and the train ride was superb! Best of all? The conversations with people from all over the nation and the world!
Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman (Retired!)


----------

